# low ping wireless internet for gaming?



## Bencollins (Sep 1, 2013)

Is there any wireless ISP that gives low ping for multiplayer games?
I don't care for FUP.

I've Tried BSNL and idea 3G and BSNL EVDO. but they have a high ping of 200-250ms


ps: I live in a hostel so wired connection isn't possible.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 2, 2013)

where are you from? which state or city?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 2, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> Is there any wireless ISP that gives low ping for multiplayer games?
> I don't care for FUP.
> 
> I've Tried BSNL and idea 3G and BSNL EVDO. but they have a high ping of 200-250ms
> ...



aslong as its wireless internet, you will always have ping problem.
get wired


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 2, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> Is there any wireless ISP that gives low ping for multiplayer games?
> I don't care for FUP.
> 
> I've Tried BSNL and idea 3G and BSNL EVDO. but they have a high ping of 200-250ms
> ...



Have you tried airtel/docomo 3g. They both give <50 ms pings in my area.


----------



## Bencollins (Sep 2, 2013)

I am from gorakhpur.

There's only bsnl, aircel,  idea and vodafone 3G in my area.

Never tried vodafone 3G but other operators give 250-300ms ping


----------



## Gollum (Sep 3, 2013)

you need something like this
*www.speedtest.net/result/2940703375.png


----------

